# Can you rent out Camels for personal use?



## Umbrausha (Jul 25, 2012)

I know this sounds like a bit of a silly question and perhaps you might think me a bit close-minded, but I know that people don't ride around on camels in the UAE, especially when luxury sports cars have so often been seen around. I was wondering if you could rent them out to go camping in the winter months. I'm sure you could just use your 4x4 to do it, but what if you were looking to try to do it the old way? Is such a thing even heard of in the UAE?


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

How personal do you want to use it?


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Engineer said:


> How personal do you want to use it?


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

A bit of a personal question


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

you'll need a stepladder


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Umbrausha said:


> I was wondering if you could rent them out to go camping in the winter months. I'm sure you could just use your 4x4 to do it, but what if you were looking to try to do it the old way? Is such a thing even heard of in the UAE?


I have never seen anyone (other than Bedouin) out in the desert with camels, especially camping. But for a price, I am sure it could be done with some more research.

However, it is an interesting thought... :clap2:

I don't know how luxury your camping style is, but we usually maxed out when we go out (no generator or large screen TV with stereo like some locals ) but all of the comforts we could fit inside a 4x4. That would take a lot of camels to ferry out... 

And when you are out in the desert with the camels, you can't have fun driving up the dunes with the 4x4, etc. But if the idea is retrofit to the old way, then you will have to give up most of the comfort.

If we see anyone camping with camels, we will know it is you...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Not sure how serious your question is but during desert safaris, you get the opportunity to ride camels, etc. But they're more a commercial, "take your picture on a camel" type thing. I highly doubt you will be able to rent a camel and just ride off into the sunset like Lawrence of Arabia!

This question reminded me of this sad love story from back in 2005:Driver jailed for bestiality |GulfNews.com


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

> you'll need a stepladder


Speaking from experience? ;-0


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

The camel's hump usually hurts


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Yes you can. There are some families out on the edge of the RAK/Sharjah border that have camel farms. I don't have the contact details, but they are out there. First, I would check with the camel zoo in RAK - they have connections.

-md000/Mike


----------



## Garth Vader (May 11, 2012)

Umbrausha said:


> I know this sounds like a bit of a silly question and perhaps you might think me a bit close-minded, but I know that people don't ride around on camels in the UAE, especially when luxury sports cars have so often been seen around. I was wondering if you could rent them out to go camping in the winter months. I'm sure you could just use your 4x4 to do it, but what if you were looking to try to do it the old way? Is such a thing even heard of in the UAE?


My favourite question of the day


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Having ridden camels many times my advice would be use your 4x4, lol


----------



## Umbrausha (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks for the responses. I'm genuinely curious about this because our camping style is very minimal. Would probably sleep under the stars on a mattress by the fire or something if needed. It's just that much better to experience the wilderness that way, at least to me. I obviously doubt that the owners of these camels would allow strangers to just take their camels willy nilly, so I fully expect at least 1 or 2 of them to join us, which would make it even better, although I wonder if that would seem tempting to them. Do Bedouin people still exist in the UAE?


----------



## Umbrausha (Jul 25, 2012)

MaidenScotland said:


> Having ridden camels many times my advice would be use your 4x4, lol


I too have ridden quite a few of them and they can be a strain, especially if you ride them for long periods of time. Why 4x4 when you can travel along on the ship of the desert with a panoramic view of everything at a pace where you can take in everything that surrounds you rather than whizzing past?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxmatizzay (Apr 16, 2012)

An issue regarding this is that the camel needs proper care. The same issue you would face when renting a horse. If as you mentioned, you can find like a tour service or people that are willing to go with you who own camels, you will be set.

But just straight renting them? You will have some difficulty. Sadly, it would probably be easier to rent a person than a camel.

If in fact you do find a camel, please PM me. I want to go with you. I have camped minimalist my whole life and would love to do the same on a camel away from all the lights and pollution of a city...


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Umbrausha said:


> Thanks for the responses. I'm genuinely curious about this because our camping style is very minimal. Would probably sleep under the stars on a mattress by the fire or something if needed. It's just that much better to experience the wilderness that way, at least to me. I obviously doubt that the owners of these camels would allow strangers to just take their camels willy nilly, so I fully expect at least 1 or 2 of them to join us, which would make it even better, although I wonder if that would seem tempting to them. Do Bedouin people still exist in the UAE?


sounds awesome


----------



## Macek (Jul 26, 2012)

Please give us a link if you will find anything  I think going without an expert could be pretty dangerous


----------



## Macek (Jul 26, 2012)

Hi, what do you think about this:

Camel Trekking by Night | Explorer Tours, Dubai, United Arab Emirates., Specialized in team-building programs, adventure packages for schools and unique outdoor activity tours.

Over Night Camel Trekking Dubai


----------

